# How do I remove blackberry seeds?



## JMediger

Hi All ... I love blackberries but not the seeds.  What are some of your TNT methods for separating these lovely berries from their seeds?  I would like to retain as much pulp (if a berry can have pulp) as possible as I would like to use them to mix into cold cooked oatmeal this week.


----------



## Dawgluver

I use an upside down cone thing with holes in it, along with a thick wooden smoosher, on a 3 legged stand.  I think it's part of a jelly making set.  It works well for apple butter, would probably work for blackberries.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I use what Dawg uses, I think it's a food mill.  Takes care of tomato seeds and raspberry seeds.  Found mine at an estate sale.


----------



## JMediger

Dawg & Whiska, my mom has one of those!  She uses it when she cans.  I wonder if the holes would be too big though.  I was looking at my food mill too and wondering about the holes.


----------



## CWS4322

Whiskadoodle said:


> I use what Dawg uses, I think it's a food mill.  Takes care of tomato seeds and raspberry seeds.  Found mine at an estate sale.


The one pictured  is called a china cap. A Chinois is almost the same except it has fine mesh instead of the metal with holes in it (people tend to use the terms interchangeably). I don't remember where I got my china cap, but I use it primarily for making jellies (mainly wild grape or chokecherry). If you can, borrow your mom's and give it a try. If the holes are too big, go on the hunt for a Chinois.


----------



## Dawgluver

JMediger said:


> Dawg & Whiska, my mom has one of those!  She uses it when she cans.  I wonder if the holes would be too big though.  I was looking at my food mill too and wondering about the holes.



Yes, that's it, Whiska!  I used mine to strain the almonds for almond milk, it worked well for that too, the holes weren't too big.  You could also put a piece of cheesecloth in it.

And what CWS said.


----------



## Mad Cook

When I make raspberry coulis I give them a quick whizz in the processor before putting them through the sieve. Makes it easier to push them through the sieve.

 Works with blackberries, strawberries, tomatoes and anything else thick and seedy.


----------



## Somebunny

I use a rotary food mill.  It's part of my canning equipment, used for making jelly.


----------



## JMediger

Somebunny, I have what you have (hand crank on the top, screen on the bottom) ... I'm just wondering about the size of the holes in my screen and whether or not they will catch the seeds.  I'm going to throw them in there tonight and find out.  We shall see!


----------



## Dawgluver

JMediger said:


> Somebunny, I have what you have (hand crank on the top, screen on the bottom) ... I'm just wondering about the size of the holes in my screen and whether or not they will catch the seeds.  I'm going to throw them in there tonight and find out.  We shall see!



Let us know how it works.  I think any smaller holes, and you'll get juice, not pulp.  When I made my wild raspberry cordial, I hand squeezed it through layers of cheesecloth. The old arthritic hands won't do so well with that anymore....


----------



## taxlady

I have taken seeds out of berries by smooshing them through a sieve. It works, but it's more effort than I am willing to go through very often.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I have used both a Chinoise/china cap, and one of these - Kuchenprofi Potato Ricer/Spaetzle Press | Free Shipping
though mine is a different brand, and is aluminum.  Both involved way to much work.  And easier method is to steam them, place in the china cap, and let drip, to get the juice.  This takes a good bit of time.

My most effective results have been obtained using a juicer.  much of the pulp cones out with the juice, while all of the seeds are removed.  With both former methods, most of the pulp was captured by the hardware anyway.  Hope this helps.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North
http://www.casa.com/p/kuchenprofi-p...129050&utm_content=pla&adtype=pla&cagpspn=pla


----------



## JMediger

Chief, I do have a juicer but was hesitant to use it since I want some pulp.  Maybe I'll try both ways.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

When I removed the seeds with the Spatzle maker, and the Chinois, I extracted wonderful juice to make into jam.  There was just enough pulp to make it great.  It was the same with the juicer.  The only real difference was the amount of work required to get the juice.

Seeeeeeya- Chief Longwind of the North


----------

